# [SOLVED] Google play problem on Micromax Funbook



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

Google Play is not opening on my new Micromax Funbook. It says *''connection timeout''* whenever I tried to open it. Other application like google map, google talk and youtube running absolutely fine, no problem whats-so ever. When I first open the google play, I set the existing gmail a/c and it login it successfully but after that it says that *error*. I am using internet over wifi with BSNL broadband.

I tried this method to clean data and cache of Google play and download manager. But success. Someone suggested me to check the port of google play i.e. Google Play (TCP and UDP 5228). But how to check that?? I am fresh noob when it comes to Android  ...
I need expert suggestion. Please help me 


> If your application has stalled at "Starting download", please use the following troubleshooting steps to help complete your download:
> 
> Confirm that your device is on the list of supported devices, which means it's supported for use with the Google Play Store app. If your device is not on this list, please contact your manufacturer with questions.
> For paid applications, confirm your credit card information is up to date by signing in to your Google Wallet account.
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I'd suggest do a factory reset simply and set up A/c again and start it all over again from the beginning.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I did but no success


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Yes try to clear cache. Or flash google apps


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Yeah I cleaned cache but what do you mean by flasing google app.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Like Install it again


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

But how to install only google play market??


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



Tenida said:


> But how to install only google play market??



You will need apk of it.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Can anyone provide me link of latest Google play installer ??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Or just wait some times google apps faces problems.Even i had it once.Just waited for 1-2 days it was fine


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



Tenida said:


> Can anyone provide me link of latest Google play installer ??



*forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=998267&d=1334207740


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

To in install this new version, should I need to uninstall the previous version.
Previous version is 3.4.4

Still its not working ...same error 

Anyone??

How many min. it takes to setup google play?? It says, i need to sign up my gmail a/c through browser ...after login it says processing ...it taking so much time


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I'd say get in touch with Micromax regarding the support.

As this doesn't have any Custom Recovery, it's not possible to flash GAAPS too.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Contacted Micromax Support, they asked me take the tab to service center.


> Here's their address
> Cell O sevice
> P-17, Mission Row Extension, Dharmatala, Dharmatala  Kolkata, West Bengal 700013
> 033 40037294


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

As far as the port blocking is considered, there is no chance that TCP port would be blocked. For UDP, just check in your router settings that "UPnP" setting is enabled.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Thanks Sujay, now checking UDP port .


----------



## noob (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Its working fine..my office friend brought it today. Installed few apps....



Tenida said:


> Thanks Sujay, now checking UDP port .



Can you check your BSNL router settings ? just check if something is wrong in it. I am not sure exactly which things you need to check. 

Also take it to your friends house and check it on his wifi if possible.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I have no problem in opening other application like gmail, gtalk, map or browser only google play is causin the problem. There's no firewall setting or "UPnP" option in router setting page.
I have Trendnet TEW-452BRP router.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

It has to be there. Check thoroughly. Enabling firewall in router shouldn't affect apps.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Ok check this 
*i.imgur.com/ACxkb.png







So what should  I do now?? Should I take it to service center? Is this device hardware  fault or software fault? 
I have never  faced a issue like this in Nokia,  Android is very complicated


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

First give it a try with some other connection, if it doesn't works, take it to service centre.


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Go to Applications and uninstall updates for Google Play. Once it is done try to launch it.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Sorry. I'm not much of a (/at all a) geek so can't do much to help here. Hope your issue gets resolved.


----------



## noob (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



dashing.sujay said:


> First give it a try with some other connection, if it doesn't works, take it to service centre.



try this..and i dont think its Android problem..also try to login to market place from PC and then try checking Play Store app.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



dashing.sujay said:


> First give it a try with some other connection, if it doesn't works, take it to service centre.



Thanks for help. OK will check in another place.



Skud said:


> Go to Applications and uninstall updates for Google Play. Once it is done try to launch it.



I did this trick too no success. 



Sarath said:


> Sorry. I'm not much of a (/at all a) geek so can't do much to help here. Hope your issue gets resolved.



NO problem buddy. Thanks



noob said:


> try this..and i dont think its Android problem..also try to login to market place from PC and then try checking Play Store app.



I tried to downloading app. from pc it says no android device detected.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

did the tab came with market app or play app? if only play app is giving timeout error, its problem with software. 

if you are ready to root you may replace old play with new one or at least check if correct permission is assigned. but better to give it service center. let them check this problem. its a new tab after all.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



Sam said:


> did the tab came with market app or play app? if only play app is giving timeout error, its problem with software.
> 
> if you are ready to root you may replace old play with new one or at least check if correct permission is assigned. but better to give it service center. let them check this problem. its a new tab after all.



My tab comes with old market. First try to open market with old market then update with new Play market. Both of them are giving same error "connection timeout'' 
I will not root as it will void the warranty. I will take this tab to service center. Lets see.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

you can root > replace market with play > unroot.


----------



## noob (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Cant you hard reset it ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



noob said:


> Cant you hard reset it ?



Yes I did. But same problem. Will take it to service center tomorrow.



Sam said:


> you can root > replace market with play > unroot.



I don't want to root now. Will take it to service center tomorrow.

My wifi has no problem. As I created hotspot with connectivity-me software still same error


----------



## cyn!de (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Have you tried logging  in through PC?
I mean to say that if you log in through your PC and then download (keep your device connected to internet). See whether download starts or not?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I tried that method too. But google play says no device detected 
My every tricks failing. I have no option other than servicing the tab


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Can you try again using the bundled 3G stick? That should make it easier to see where the problem is.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

I have to give rs500/- to get the dongle. Also its postpaid one.

Will take the Micromax Funbook to hospital tomorrow  Wish him good luck


----------



## rahulm26 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



Tenida said:


> I have to give rs500/- to get the dongle. Also its postpaid one.
> 
> Will take the Micromax Funbook to hospital tomorrow  Wish him good luck



Dude this is a problem with the speed of your internet........happens with all android devices.........try it out on a faster internet connection and it will start working...........Many ISP give a 2 MBPS connection.........but in actuality you do not receive that kind of bandwidth........try to create a hotspot with ur android phone and use the 3G on ur cell.........if you are using Nokia then you can share the net connection using the PC/OVI suite via bluetooth/cord..........feed this to ur lapppy and create a hotspot using ur lappy.......


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Guys today, I went to the Micromax service center. And with their wifi connection, google play opens without any problem in my funbook. So,  I thought that my wifi router has some problem. But some miracle has happened, now G. play is also opening with my wifi connection. *But I don't understand what the main cause of my problem ??*

Now Mod can Change the thread name with *[SOLVED]*


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



Tenida said:


> Guys today, I went to the Micromax service center. And with their wifi connection, google play opens without any problem in my funbook. So,  I thought that my wifi router has some problem. But some miracle has happened, now G. play is also opening with my wifi connection. *But I don't understand what the main cause of my problem ??*
> 
> Now Mod can Change the thread name with *[SOLVED]*



Good to know that


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*



mrintech said:


> Good to know that



Thanks mate


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Google play problem on Micromax Funbook*

Nice that it's solved


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to know the problem is solved for you mate...have fun with your funbook


----------



## swapnil24 (Jun 9, 2012)

Try to connect in another wifi environment except bsnl..once it connect it will create a google play icon in apps then you can use your(BSNL) wifi smoothly..
it will works fine.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey OP sorry for hijacking your thread. 

I am facing the same issue on Galaxy note 2, I am using ASUS RTN13U B1, and i found that its something with my router because i am able to download stuff on 3g/2g. Now even youtube stopped working as well. Also when i connect my pc directly to the internet i am able to watch you tube without hassles. 

I re flashed my modem to the latest firmware. I think the problem is with MTU and i am not able to set the mtu on router for Automatic IP connections, the setting is there but that's only for PPOE connection. Unfortunately TIKONA broadband uses automatic ip via dhcp. 

Well I think i will flash my router with DDWRT wish me luck


----------

